# Which bike in you're collection is you're favorite



## J.E (Feb 22, 2007)

Just curious wich bike in you're collection is you're favorit and where did you find it.Although each one of my 19 bicycles has it's own personality my favorite one to ride and tinker with is my 1936 Model C Schwinn.I found it on E-bay a couple months ago.It was a striped down model when I first got it and I'm slowly turning it into a deluxe.Just need the hard to find tank to finish it off.


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Feb 23, 2007)

A 1939 Huffman Airflyte Twin-Flex.  It was the first old bicycle in our collection and the first we restored.  It was kind of weird how we came across it.  Just about every weekend (for months), we'd drive to Champaign to visit my dad's favorite cousin in the hospital who was dying of cancer.  At the time, we were just getting interested in old bicycles and she would mention that her mother's tricycle was over in the "garage" along with her dad's '63 Chrysler and that we should go get it if we wanted it.  Her dad had died back in the '60s and her mother had kept the house untouched even though she later remarried and moved into another house.  Each week she would tell us to go look at that tricycle, but we didn't because she said that there wasn't a bicycle.






Finally one of the last times we saw her before she died, she remembered that there was a bicycle in the garage.  She said that her dad had got the bike for his nephew or brother-in-law (were not sure which) to ride when he came to visit one summer, and that it sat until the '70s when her kids tried to ride it.  They said that it was so hard to pedal that they parked it back in the garage for another 30 years.  She said that it had a tank and a rack and she remembered that it had springs.





We were so new to bikes that we didn't know what it was.  It was missing the headlight, the tail light lens and switch, but was otherwise complete.  She told us to take whatever we wanted, because they were going to auction off the house soon and she preferred that special items stay in the family.  We went ahead and gave her $100 for the Twin-Flex and $50 for the Arrowcycle (Collier-Keyworth) tricycle anyway - we had no idea what a bargain that was.  We had everything repainted and rechromed except for the Twin-Flex springs, because the chrome was still exceptionally good.

- Kelly


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 23, 2007)

your question is too hard 
I must admit that since I put the 3spd on the 42 Firestone it is awsome to ride, and looks great.
I kinda have to go with the '37 Fleetwood though it is soo very cool!!


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 23, 2007)

hi ,
well all my bicycles are special around here in the netherlands ,
my first bicycle that i found was a Columbia five star deluxe, i was 16 and i found it in a clothing-store as a decoration , originele and rusty, the guy didn't want it to sell to me, but when i called him around 6 times a day, he finnaly give me green light to buy it, i payed in dollars like $250 at that time, it was a lot of money at that time for me, but i bought it drove it with a lot of fun, i still have it, i am now 34 and it's still rides smooth, and people start to see it's a originele cruiser because now these days you see a lot of nirve,felt,electra bicycles that have a retro look...but i still love my Columbia,but okay there are so many other beautiful models,i still can't wait to start on my wingbar to get ready,it is really a beauty!
so what's my favorite...i'll guess my Columbia because i have it for almost 22 years here in the netherlands...and it's have to get a seconde better restoration this time


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 23, 2007)

i want a twinflex


----------



## kunzog (Feb 23, 2007)

Indian Wood Wheel "Electrically Equipped". Found it at a bicycle meet in Florida. Took me several years to find parts to restore it.


----------



## sam (Feb 24, 2007)

This Bilenky tandem


----------



## thebikeguy (Feb 25, 2007)

*First love*

After careful consideration I think it boils down to your first. Your first girl. Your first beer. Your first nice car. It's always the first one that has the most signifigance. For me it would have to be a 1971 CCM Grand Sport 5speed. It is completely original, right to the cables,tubes and tires. The neighbour had it hanging up in their shed for years. It has scratches on it from leaning rakes and shovels against it. But other than that it's mint. Now I have 36 old CCMs going back to the 30s. I try to ride most of them. Being a canuck, the CCM bicycle was a mainstay when I was growing up. We didn't see many Schwinns up here. Mainly CCM, Supercycle, Raleigh, Road King, Peugeot, and the occasional Italian bike. I really like this site. Ride Free. Ride Often.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## barndoor (Feb 28, 2007)

At one point, I had approximately 75 bikes in my garage.....my _favorite_?
So hard to name a favorite!  I suppose the various 70s Schwinn lightweights I've owned , SuperSports, Travelers, Superiors , etc.....they would be considered favorites......then there's the various Stingrays, and Fastbacks I've owned.....hmmmm.....still thinking.......I know!  My absolute favorite would have to be my beloved '67 coppertone Fastback 5 speed!  It is unrestored and I still ride it around the neighborhood or take it to the Ocean City boardwalk in the summer.....maybe it's time for a resto???


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 28, 2007)

where ya from barndoor?


----------

